# Replacement bulbs for Coralife PC 65 Watt fixture



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

You do not need to use coralife bulbs. Any straight pin 55/65 watt bulbs will work. They can be found anywhere.

jB


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

ahsupply sells 'em at a pretty decent price.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

GE 9325's
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS


If you have a dual fixture, I'd go with one of them + a 6700k bulb.

I also like the Current Dual Daylight 6700k/10000k bulbs with a AGA 8000k bulb.
However, the current bulbs are bit spendier...but for a year...

Some other sources too...

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PC1657
http://www.fishstuff.net/current65wdualdaylight6700k10000ksunpaqlamp.php

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=9411
http://www.hellolights.com/55watt6700k22.html


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

also check innovative lighting supply


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

spdskr said:


> I currently have a 65 Watt Coralife PC fixture with a 6700K straight pin bulb. I've been searching for a replacement bulb for this fixture for the day when the original one burns out. The only 21" straight pin Coralife bulbs I can find are 10000K. Has anyone here replaced the original bulb in their fixture? If so, did you go with the 10000K or use a different brand? Any input is much appreciated.


Big Al's and AH Supply have a good selection of bulbs....DC


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm sure I can find a good bulb now.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's the Coralife bulb:

http://www.fishsupply.com/copobu1.html


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Jeff5614. Nice to see someone acutally sells the OEM bulbs!


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

*The winner was Current*

Just wanted to let everyone know I decided on the Current 22" Dual Daylight 6700/10000K 65 Watt bulb to replace the OEM Coralife 6700K. The Coralife was seeming to dim and the plants were not growing as fast as usual. Wow, do I love the new bulb. The new spectum gives the tank a crisper look and really brings out colors in the plants and fish. Best of all my plants have been pearling like never before. Thanks for the help everyone. For those interested, I got the Current bulb on sale from the Drs. Foster & Smith for $15.99.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I use the Current 6700K/10000K bulb with the Coralife 6700K/Colormax bulb. This is a great looking combination. I believe that I got mine at Big Al's.


----------

